# Greetings from AZ



## blaqueknight007 (Mar 26, 2018)

Peace and greetings!! I'm a PHA/EA from MLK #29! Want to give a universal salute to all my fraternal brothers here.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 27, 2018)

Greetings from Australia Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 27, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## saman (Mar 27, 2018)

hi dear brother
i am from iran
i am saman
please help me to know and become your real brother


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 27, 2018)

saman said:


> hi dear brother
> i am from iran
> i am saman
> please help me to know and become your real brother



Freemasonry is VERY ILLEGAL in Iran - not a good idea to even discuss!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## blaqueknight007 (Apr 6, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Greetings from Australia Brother



Thanks Bloke! I have family in Wonthaggi, Melbourne.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## blaqueknight007 (Apr 6, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Thanks Warrior! Much appreciated.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 6, 2018)

blaqueknight007 said:


> Thanks Bloke! I have family in Wonthaggi, Melbourne.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


It's about 84 miles from Melbourne - but I have been there several times and even for lodge meetings local to it


----------



## blaqueknight007 (Apr 7, 2018)

Bloke said:


> It's about 84 miles from Melbourne - but I have been there several times and even for lodge meetings local to it


Awesome to hear. I've only been there 2x myself. Definitely planning on visiting again. Have you been stateside to any lodges here?

Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 8, 2018)

blaqueknight007 said:


> Awesome to hear. I've only been there 2x myself. Definitely planning on visiting again. Have you been stateside to any lodges here?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I've not.. but I have a list 

Next time you are here, perhaps we arrange something - I even had a member living down that way..


----------



## Omarinlo (Apr 9, 2018)

Can I become one from a country that prohibits the practices of freemasonary?!


----------



## Elexir (Apr 10, 2018)

Omarinlo said:


> Can I become one from a country that prohibits the practices of freemasonary?!




If you live in a country where freemasonry is forbidden you have to either move or through legal meand create an enviroment where its legal.


----------



## blaqueknight007 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I've not.. but I have a list
> 
> Next time you are here, perhaps we arrange something - I even had a member living down that way..


Definitely I appreciate it.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

